# Is your Diesel Truck Legal in California?



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Is your diesel truck legal in California this year?
If not, the California Air Resources Board is looking for you.
They know that all of us rich , easy-money beekeepers can really use a big tax deduction.
So how about writing off a $10,000.00 fine and have your truck taken out of service?

Basically, if your truck has a diesel engine model year older than 20 years old, DON't take it to California.
I have a '99 Ford truck with a 1998 model year diesel engine.
It will be allowed in California during almond pollination this year and next.
After that it's tough luck.

There are other wunnerful, wunnerful, rules that apply as well:

http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/truckstop/azregs/quickguide01.htm

Iffffffffffffffffff you're happy and you know it clap your hands, CLAP, CLAP!!.........


----------



## MTN-Bees (Jan 27, 2014)

I understand completely. That's why I broke down and bought a 2014 when I moved to CA.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

I have a '93 F 450 and a 2000 Misubishi FH. They are each limited to 5000 miles a year which works for us and due to be sunset-ed in 2019. If any of you out of staters want to come out here and buy one cheap in the next few years, come on down. Years of life left in them.


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

Nope. Mine has a edge evolution with 10" exhaust tubes and exhaust gas cooling system. gets great fuel mileage 24MPG and when I dial it down to tow settings it tows like a trooper. But sad to say it is not legal in California. I figure when California falls into the ocean it will be a moot point anyway. :lpf:


----------



## SouthTexasJohn (Mar 16, 2015)

Their website shows large ships, loco-motives, school buses and other diesels. How many trains get pulled over and tested? ZERO, I bet. Much easier to get the hard working guy than a railroad or school district.


----------



## odfrank (May 13, 2002)

It also doesn't show jets, of which there are hundreds coming and going from SFO just miles from my headquarters. Is it true that a jet uses 7000 gallons of fuel to takeoff?


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

So, my understanding of MAP-21 is that all states are required to pass some level of farm vehicle registration by 2016. I didn't easily find if California now has Farm plates (they didn't a year ago i know), but I did find the Agricultural Vehicle Extension to the clean air regs. http://www.arb.ca.gov/msprog/onrdiesel/documents/fsag.pdf
Its too late for this year, but I wonder if these extensions are available to out of state farm truckers?


----------



## HarryVanderpool (Apr 11, 2005)

Unfortunately, the enrollment period for the Agricultural Exemption is closed and there is no talk of opening it at this time or in the near future.


----------

